# New Pump New Motor = New Problems!!!!



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I know getting help with this plow is hard to find because it seems only seasoned guys know what they are talking about with them. Its a cable driven western Isarmatic IIIa

I found that about half was through my route the blade would start raising slower and slower and slower... I spoke with a western tech over the phone and he said it sounds like the fluid got water in it and thus froze as I was out. So I sent it into the shop (My auto mechanic) to have the whole thing flushed out. He has the exact same plow so he knew how to do the flush. After he flushed the entire system and cleaned the inside etc he told me he thinks I need a new pump. So I go out and buy a new pump ($300) and come back. He puts the pump in and fills it with Fisher hydraulic fluid and leaves it out for me to pickup while he goes home for the holidays. I get the plow back and the damn thing can barely get off the ground. I'm getting maybe an inch. So then we get hit with a large dumping of snow and I got no plow. This morning I called a plow shop here called Drive Products and begged them to get me in. They kindly did and worked on my plow for a few hours and handed me the keys and said they don't know what is wrong. They are saying it may be a valve issue but the lift valve on the front is a plastic one and seized. They said they will need to drill it out and order a new one. The new part could take 2-4 weeks to come in!!!!! I can't see why the valve would be gone, the mechanic couldnt move it let alone touch it. All he did was add a new pump and a new lift motor along with all new fluid. 

Does anyone have ANY suggestions I can try here to get this thing a little stronger before I have a lynch mob at my door...


----------



## MIwinter (Dec 20, 2008)

is your cable adjusted correct where it goes into plow, if nothing else try to move it in or out a little the worst that can happen is it still wont work and it only takes a few minutes, but I'm guessing you've already tried this.

Maybe try checking to make sure electricials didn't loosen at connection or corode?

Did the shop mess with the valve adjustments on housing? Although most ive seen are seized-up if so try playing with it


----------



## trmiller (Dec 25, 2008)

sounds like a improper cable adjustment, do the cables have the new style jam nuts on them for fine tuning ??


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys the cables do not have the new style jam nuts. We removed the cables from the lever assembly and manually turned the lever to raise/lower the plow. Even with the lever turned all the way we still have the same problem. The western mechanic have there didn't seem to have much experience with these cable driven plows. He was pretty quick to point fingers at cable adjustments until I showed him the problem is still there with the cable off and moving the lever manually. Now he says the whole thing needs to come off my truck and go on a bench to be bench tested and completely disassembled. Doesn't this sound extreme?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

does it angle correctly? if yes will the lift arm go up without the plow? if the motor and pump are new it should lift. on the back of the unit, driver side there is a large jam nut with an allen head plug in it. take a marker or screwdriver and mark were it is set now. can you turn the nut? if yes, can you turn the allen head? if yes turn the allen in 1/8turn. anything? do not turn the allen more than 1/2 turn in or out.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

no lead;690081 said:


> does it angle correctly? if yes will the lift arm go up without the plow? if the motor and pump are new it should lift. on the back of the unit, driver side there is a large jam nut with an allen head plug in it. take a marker or screwdriver and mark were it is set now. can you turn the nut? if yes, can you turn the allen head? if yes turn the allen in 1/8turn. anything? do not turn the allen more than 1/2 turn in or out.


Yes angling is fine and yes it can raise without the plow. Its like the blade is too heavy all of a sudden for it. The western mechanic made several adjustments to that valve on the back. He even took it out and cleaned it up. No changes at all bud.


----------



## MIwinter (Dec 20, 2008)

how much force does the angle have on it? Can you stop it from angeling by your body weight? If you can maybe you got a bad pump from factory?

Or, as mentioned previously


try turning allen screw on front right side of pump just infront of where cable goes that raises/lowers plow. Make certain! you remember where it was originally set at.(this is your lift valve adjustment screw)

From initial adjustment below, using 1/8 turn increments, turn OUT (counterclockwise)
lift valve until ‘RAISE” does NOT function properly. Turn lift valve IN in 1/8
turn increments until unit is able to lift plow. Turning valve in more than 1/4 turn
beyond lifting point may slow angling speed.

if you don't have a user manual give me your email address and I will send you the 39 page manual I have which is in .PDF format for viewing on acrobat reader.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

when the new pump was put in did you put a new oring in the bottom of the pump? is it the right pump? next step is pressure check. plug a 5000 psi gauge onto the quick coupler on the power unit. angle the plow and read. if less than 1800 turn up the pump pressure.

now that i think about it, just turn up the pump and see what happens.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi guys and happy holidays.

I was told we need to adjust that lift valve on the front of the pump but it won't move. A mechanic told me we're going to need to break it out and put a new valve in which is going to be a pain and time consuming.

I hope we dont see anymore snow for a while until I can get this thing in and fixed. God what a cash pig its been!


----------



## MIwinter (Dec 20, 2008)

thats typical


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Well just an update I put an allen key socket in the valve and gently tapped it with a hammer to get the allen key nice and snug. Still couldn't turn the valve but my tapping it with the hammer somehow improved the lift. It will now come up all the way but still a little slow and weak. At least I'm getting it off the ground. So I told it into the shop today (Western Shop) and the mechanic said he can't get the valve out without taking the whole pump assembly off the truck. He said he needs to remove it from the inside which is going to take a lot of time and money. He said they wouldnt even be able to do it for another week or two. 

So as it stands I have a semi-working plow that no one can fix for me. Just Peachy!!

Summer almost here yet?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

can you turn the allen head at all? or loosen the large nut it goes into? you only have to turn it a hair. imo this is were your problem lies.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

no lead;695419 said:


> can you turn the allen head at all? or loosen the large nut it goes into? you only have to turn it a hair. imo this is were your problem lies.


Naw shop called me. Said they can't move the valve. Said they need to take the whole thing off the truck and take it all apart to get the valve out. I've spent over $1000 in repairs on this plow and its still giving me problems. I think its time to let it go... I'm considering buying a brand new 7'6" Western to replace it. Only problem is the shops can't get one on my truck until next week sometime. Does me know good for snow between now and then...


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

sounds to me like they are poking you. that sells new plows. in the long run you will be better off upgrading to a new plow. 

the best thing about new is, its new.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Naw I told them before they took it in that I could not afford a new plow so dont bother trying to sell me one. lol Told them I just need this one fixed and if they couldn't fix it I'd take it to their competitor in the area who said they could. Regardless of all that they still couldnt get it fixed and didn't charge me anything.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

its entirely possible the shuttle valve is frozen in place. it happens. any chance of buying a used power unit?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

there is one on ebay for $125. is it better than yours? hard to say.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

You mean the pump/reservoir ?

Got an ebay link by chance bud?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

goto ebay. type western cable controll. should come right up.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks no lead. I dropped him an email asking for more info on the unit. Auction doesn't really tell ya anything about it.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

any luck? just curious.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

no lead;699366 said:


> any luck? just curious.


Yup I need to call the guy back on Sunday. He is holding a unit for me. If the deal is right I am going to purchase it from him and two new angel rams. I'm still considering purchasing a new plow next week when the shops open up again. If I do I will rebuild this old cable plow during the summer and put it back on this Dodge. Then take the new one I buy and move it over to one of two new trucks I plan on buying this summer for next season.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks again no_lead. He is a great guy to deal with. Actually has a few housings there. I'm getting the whole setup and two newer angle rams for $225 plus shipping. I'm betting the shipping is going to be a killer.


----------

